# I passed out at the OB-GYN yesterday *squemish stay out*



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

I had gastric bypass this year, and my periods are still horrible, even though the surgeon said they would diminish. Actually they have gotten worse. So I went to talk to my OBGYN to get the mirana put in, because the pill is only 50% effective after RNY surgery. While "down there" she was going to take an endometriosis cancer sample. It started right away with the pain. I started swearing and screaming from the pain. Then I blacked out. Come to find out I have a reverse tilted uterus and a VERY tight cervix. I have twin boys, but had an emergency C-section because of issues with them. So basically I sat through all that yesterday for nothing. I have to go back in two weeks to get sedated to have it done. YIPPEE SKIPPIE /s/. I still hurt today and I am still bleeding.

Sorry I just had to get this off my chest and complain because my N mother is not talking to me right now.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I've never had to go through that, but it sounds awful! I hope the GYN didn't stay in there too long while you were screaming like that! They need to learn to back out when there is that much pain going on. It's not normal! You shouldn't have got to the point of blacking out!!! 

When I gave birth to my last son, the dr put a "balloon" between my cervix in order to get me to dilate faster. It felt like he had his whole arm up there! He kept apologizing to me, but omg I thought I was going to kick him right in the face to get him out of there. I can't remember exactly what went on because I was in so much pain with contractions and having him with his arm up there...but it was so terrible.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I fainted when I had my Mirena implanted. It is truly a physiological (shock) response to the acute pain of them having to grab the cervix to implant the IUD. I am nervous that I'm due to remove/replace my IUD soon....ugh!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh no!!! I've endometrial biopsies twice and they DO hurt like a mother! And I have a normal (although enlarged) uterus. I'm glad they are going to be sedating you next time! I believe both times I've had it done I took Xanax!! 

Hope you get some answers soon. <3


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh no I'm so sorry! !! That sounds dreadful. 

Fwiw, I'm on my third Mirena and I LOVE IT. I hope you will, too.

When I had my first one put in, I almost blew chunks. But I don't regret one single minute of it.

Also, congrats on your GB!!! notwithstanding this recent medical woe, I bet you feel like a million bucks.


----------

